# New bows



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Sweet looking bows!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like shooter's to me.......Congrats


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'm headed up to the shop right now to tune my AM35 and get the others all dialed in for indoor


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sweet looking bows. What does it say Demo on it for?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Demo bow, hoyt sends them out so that shops have one for people to shoot. No timing marks on the cams is a good trade off for a sweet looking maxxis


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice bow :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

man, my neck is sore but those are some really incredible looking bows


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice bows  
I really like Hoyts new shooter shirts as well


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

you buy the new shirt to?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> you buy the new shirt to?


Got that with the bows...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet, here in a year or so I may be looking on the market for a Mathews Z7 but as of right now, i'm happy with my bow and probably will be in the future but the Z7 seems pretty nice.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Sweet, here in a year or so I may be looking on the market for a Mathews Z7 but as of right now, i'm happy with my bow and probably will be in the future but the Z7 seems pretty nice.


I would say shoot a Z7 first. I used to have a drenalin, for the money I think its a better bow than the Z7


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sweet lookin bows


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice bows. How do you like the grips? Do you target shoot with the grip on the burner? I have a AM but I shoot it with no grip, I could not group with the stock grip.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Hoyt rocks:rockband:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoytkiller said:


> Nice bows. How do you like the grips? Do you target shoot with the grip on the burner? I have a AM but I shoot it with no grip, I could not group with the stock grip.


I have found I shoot better with the the 180grip, but I like the feel of the wood grip so that is what the burner gets.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I have found I shoot better with the the 180grip, but I like the feel of the wood grip so that is what the burner gets.


On my Bowtech I found I like it better without any grip. I took off the side plates to make it a lot thinner- almost UltraElite like. I also put a strip of skate board tape on the back side where my palm goes so it does not slide around. It's really comfortable for me.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i shoot with no grip on my bow


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoyt pretty much owned in new bows 2010.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have tried no grip, but i don't like all the pressure to be in a .5" wide strip of aluminum. 

I'm not a huge fan of the hoyt target grip, but I love the VE and UE


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like I'm getting an AM35 with z3's too


----------

